# Really grose looking external skin formation (don't worry, no pictures)



## Ssuf (Nov 25, 2012)

High. I have a hen who's molting who has this cherry tomato looking skin blob attached to her breast by a thin column of skin. I'm really curious to know what this thing might be in the mean time before I take her to the vet to get it removed because I can't stand to look at it.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I would like to see a pic, to get a better idea of what it is.


----------

